# Der Planer 4



## Dennis007 (19. April 2010)

Wie findet ihr Der Planer 4?
Welche Tipps habt ihr?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. April 2010)

also echt
ich ham ja gezwungengermaßen  bei der pca dvd den trailer gesehen ,ich dachte nur ist das deren ernst so  trailer mit auf der dvd.
nun ich tippe mal auf einen der zahlreichen simulatoren wird das sein, nichts besonderes aber auch nicht schlechtes


----------

